# Help on feed.



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I need a little help with what to feed my birds. I have been feeding them wild bird seed with whole green peas and sprouted wheat added in. Is this okay or should I do something different? My birds seem to be healthy. If I were to mix my own feed what would be the best grains to have in it. I do not race my birds so I do not need premium feed. I just need to know what would make a *simple, inexpensive* feed. I am a beginer so an help is great. I want my birds to be healthy, happy, and like the food. Also what would I want to add to this basic feed for a breeding pair? Thanks for any help. 


Sir William


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

This is what i do except i don't mix any canadian peas in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J3ki44NRTU


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*cool*

i've seen this vid a few times, this looks like an amazing amount of nutrition. has anyone determined whether there is any kind of cost savings in feeding this way? i am like this person, i don't race but just want a healthy food as economically as possible for the crew if the olive oil step was skipped, could you mix more than one day's worth at a time?


----------



## jots jets (May 10, 2008)

*feed*

buy a commercial mix made for pigeons it is so much easier,then you can supplement by adding powders or oil to the feed,also dandelion greens are very could,raw spanish peanuts are great and usually can be found at the grocery store if they dont have them they can order them for you.hope this helps jim p.s. wild bird seed usually causes watery droppings


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI Sir William, First I would like to know how many birds are you feeding? Second are you raising any young birds?Do you fly your birds,loft fly ?* .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

aarongreen123 said:


> i've seen this vid a few times, this looks like an amazing amount of nutrition. has anyone determined whether there is any kind of cost savings in feeding this way? i am like this person, i don't race but just want a healthy food as economically as possible for the crew if the olive oil step was skipped, could you mix more than one day's worth at a time?


You could premix and just add the Petamine and olive oil on a daily basis to the premixed amounts.


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*More info.*

George,
Thanks for the interest! I have too adults and six others that are 2-4 months old. I would like to start separating some for breeding here pretty soon. I am going to be given some more ybs here pretty soon along with a couple more adults (one really pretty calico!). The crew will not stay this large though. When I get the new birds, I will give away some of the ones I have now. I hope to keep the number of grown birds to between 8 to 12. By the way, how many birds can go in a 4x8x6' loft. I do fly my birds, ie, I release them a little ways from the loft in the afternoon or evening and they fly around for a while and then sit in the trees till almost dark. Because I am new I do not have a schedule yet. I hope to start a little training eventually. I am still trying to figure that all out. It is all a little confusing right now. My birds do not seem to act like birds that I hear about on here. But I will ask those questions later!   Thanks so much!!!

Sir William


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI WILLIAM, As to the number of birds in 4x8x6 loft 25 birds.You talk about breeding do you have a separate loft for your breeders? If not the 4x8x6 loft will fill up very quickly with to many birds. I do not understand why you take your birds out a short way to loft fly them. You should have your birds trap trained and let them out to loft fly from the loft. I realy need to see your loft set up so that I can better help you.How old will the new crop of young birds be when you get them? The person that is giving you these birds should be able to help you with some of your questions.One other thing do you intend to race or do you just want birds to fly?.............GEORGE*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *HI WILLIAM, As to the number of birds in 4x8x6 loft 25 birds.You talk about breeding do you have a separate loft for your breeders? If not the 4x8x6 loft will fill up very quickly with to many birds. I do not understand why you take your birds out a short way to loft fly them. You should have your birds trap trained and let them out to loft fly from the loft. I realy need to see your loft set up so that I can better help you.How old will the new crop of young birds be when you get them? The person that is giving you these birds should be able to help you with some of your questions.One other thing do you intend to race or do you just want birds to fly?.............GEORGE*


George, you want to recalculate that number, 25?? My hen section in my widowhood loft is exactly 4 X 8 X 6 and there is no way, *absolutely no way*, I'd put 25 birds in there. I kept 15 this OB season, and that will be cut back down to 12 for next year. 25 is WAY to many birds. 

This is two different calculations that you can use to determine how many birds would go in a specific loft. I like the second one better. 

4 X 8 =32 divided by 2 is 16
4 X 8 X 6 divided by 15 = 12.8


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI RENEE ,LESS IS BEST, I currently have 20 birds in a 4x8x8 loft this loft has a grate type floor and there is very good ventilation.I also do not breed any birds in this loft. You are right LESS IS BEST. .GEORGE *


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*More info 2.*

Hi George,
This is getting pretty complicated for just knowing what to feed them but it is probably important. It is nice though to get this help because I am a beginning beginner and I think I am having a little trouble. It could just be I had expected the wrong thing when I started or I am doing it all wrong. We will see. First things, first. "You talk about breeding do you have a separate loft for your breeders?" (Your questions are in blue.) No I do not. I have one loft that I am hoping will do what I want it to. If I get to many bird, I can give them away. "I do not understand why you take your birds out a short way to loft fly them. You should have your birds trap trained and let them out to loft fly from the loft." I may be confused. What do you mean when you say "Loft fly?" Trap training is another story! I have not been able to figure out a trap that works for me and keeps them in! They are trained so that when I do have my trap up they will go right through but some of them go back the other way. To make matters worse, they fly for a while and then just sit in the trees until it gets dark when ever I let them go. I release them a little ways away from the loft to try and give them the idea that it is time to exercise! I realy need to see your loft set up so that I can better help you. You can see pictures of my loft at the following links: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attach...1&d=1204960000 And http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=281355&posted=1#post281355 My loft is very, very minimal do to time and money constrains. By I want it to work and be nice for the birds. How old will the new crop of young birds be when you get them?They will be a combination of ages. I do not know what exactly I will get yet but there are two adults that I will be taking. One has flown a long distance to get home in the past and the other is a really pretty calico. They are both adults. I may get some more ybs that have not started flying yet. The deal is she is quiting pigeons because she needs more room for her chickens. She is going to give me any that I want. She started out with a mix of roller and homer. Over the years she has tried to purify her flock by flying them and keeping the ones that make it home. This way they prove that they have the homing instinct. It is sad that I have not been able to start more pure but you got to start some where. The person that is giving you these birds should be able to help you with some of your questions. She really can not because she does not really know a lot. She has the birds because she likes them and basically lets them fly when every they want and does not worry about giving them any training because they do not need it for what she wants them for. That is why I am asking all of you.  One other thing do you intend to race or do you just want birds to fly? You will find this interesting. I do not intend to race them but I would like to try and see if I have any luck with using them for pigeon post. So that is kind of like racing. Kind of! Mainly I just like them and like to care for them and fly them around here. So you see my problem. I need them to have some training but they do not need race training or nutrition. One of the problems I have now is that my two first ones that were adults when I got them are know getting into our garage and I am afraid they are going to nest in the ceiling. This is a problem because I do not want them training the younger ones that. Once again keep in mind that I am a beginner and have to keep it simple. I have only had birds since January. One more question while I am at it. When I fly my six young ones, only three of them really fly. The other three fly for a while and then sit in the trees. One of these is the youngest and one other one is the oldest. What is wrong? There, you have the whole scoop. Thanks for taking it on. I want to succeed and I can take any help I can get. Thanks a bunch!!!! 
Sir William


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

hey, slow down take a deep breath relax, your trying to move too fast, stop trying to make it harder than it needs to be, first off don't worry all about mixing feeds, the standard mix is fine for keeping birds healthy, later you can experiment with different combinations of feed after you've gained more experience! This hobby/sport is supposed to be "FUN" not a "CHORE"other wise you will start to regret it! Just take your time and do a lot of research by going over the many many post here and on the Internet soon you will know more than you really want to, but always have fun that's what it's all about so stop getting so frustrated about the little things, your pushing way too hard and trying to do too much too fast, so slow down and relax!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> hey, slow down take a deep breath relax, your trying to move too fast, stop trying to make it harder than it needs to be, first off don't worry all about mixing feeds, the standard mix is fine for keeping birds healthy, later you can experiment with different combinations of feed after you've gained more experience! This hobby/sport is supposed to be "FUN" not a "CHORE"other wise you will start to regret it! Just take your time and do a lot of research by going over the many many post here and on the Internet soon you will know more than you really want to, but always have fun that's what it's all about so stop getting so frustrated about the little things, your pushing way too hard and trying to do too much too fast, so slow down and relax!


I know this post was'nt for me, but now I feel better! I needed this reminder too


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

We all do, even myself, I would like my loft done, finished, building over with, so I can give all my time to the birds, I constantly have to remind myself to be patient, that things will fall into place as they are meant to, so I can feel the frustration others feel as they try to go from start to finish!


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*Ok, ok maybe I did over do it!*

Well maybe I did over do it! I thought I would give all the info that was wanted and add in a few problems I've been having. Your right, maybe I am pushing it. I just want to succeed and am afraid I am doing it all wrong. But then again, if I do not get it right on this batch of young I can always do better on the next. Thanks for the advice. I will look around a little more!  But if you do have any ideas for me, please tell! Thanks a lot Deejay!

Sir William


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

*You Care*

Sir William, it is good you care about your birds. Remember these birds are smart. With time they will learn you and your movements. I have my birds for one month and when I get home from work they get excided because they know I feed them then. If I grab the bath pan they all land on the floor of the loft and wait for me to set up their bath. I did not train them they are training me. 

This web site is great place for information. These people care and are a great help. Just remember we are in it for the enjoyment. Caring for and watching one of God's creations fly, what a beautiful site.


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thanks, How about this mix?*

Thanks Big T. You are absolutely right! Caring for God's creatures is a wonderful thing! That is why I am doing it. 
What would y'all think of this mix for my birds?
10% Soaked/sprouted hard red wheat
10% Cracked corn
30% Barley
50% Wild bird seed. 

Thanks everyone,
Sir William


----------



## vouteman (May 17, 2008)

Sir William said:


> Well maybe I did over do it! I thought I would give all the info that was wanted and add in a few problems I've been having. Your right, maybe I am pushing it. I just want to succeed and am afraid I am doing it all wrong. But then again, if I do not get it right on this batch of young I can always do better on the next. Thanks for the advice. I will look around a little more!  But if you do have any ideas for me, please tell! Thanks a lot Deejay!
> 
> Sir William



First of don't worry yourself over what you are feeding your birds. Remember that feral pigeons spend about half of their time picking in the gravel along the road or in a parking lot. 

I have a friend that feeds either scratch grains(cracked corn, wheat and milo)
for chickens or wild bird seed. (Milo, white millet, red millet and black sunflower seed). He rasies some of the nicest looking color bred rollers you will ever see. The key is to keep them in a dry loft, under feed (better than over feeding), good fresh oyster shell grit and don't over crowd them. The fewer birds you have the better breeding season you will have. Also remember to never put just two pair of birds in a loft. There isn't a wharehouse big enough for two pair. One of the two cock birds will become the dominant bird. He will not be succesful breeding because he will spend all his time chasing the other cock bird. Add a third pair and all will be well.


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*Why three pair?*

Hi Vouteman,
Thanks for the advise. One question. Why do three pair work better than two? Also, do any of you know where I can find a thread that talks about keeping one male from dominating all the nest boxes? Thanks!

Sir William


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sir William said:


> Hi Vouteman,
> Thanks for the advise. One question. Why do three pair work better than two? Also, do any of you know where I can find a thread that talks about keeping one male from dominating all the nest boxes? Thanks!
> 
> Sir William


Can't answer your first question.......cause I wondered the same thing......
As far as the dominationg male............how many cock birds do you have? How many boxes do you have? If you've got more boxes than cocks, then you need to close up any unused boxes. Only allow each cock to have ONE box.........You can also go read this thread. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18850

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6965&d=1187020864


----------

